# The Couch Bunker



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

No it's not a bunker, it's a gun safe with optional ballistic seat panels! And all for the low low price of.... 

Follow the link for lots of pictures. I would not buy one for $8000 but it does give the DIY'er some ideas.

http://bedgunsafe.com/bedbunkers/couch-bunker/


----------



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

Sentry18 said:


> No it's not a bunker, it's a gun safe with optional ballistic seat panels! And all for the low low price of....
> 
> Follow the link for lots of pictures. I would not buy one for $8000 but it does give the DIY'er some ideas.
> 
> http://bedgunsafe.com/bedbunkers/couch-bunker/


That's pretty sweet. I just now decided I need one of those !


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

I just know the next guy I offer to help move will have one. That and antique oak furniture.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

But they dont come in digicam...


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I seen these before, a great idea. Hidden is a big plus. Space saving by having one thing do the work of two.


----------



## Tacitus (Dec 30, 2012)

My father tells a story about a friend (this is decades ago) who was forced to unlock his safe at gunpoint. That wouldn't have happened if the safe was hidden and the burglars did not know about it. Of course, it is hard to hide a safe.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

I manage an upholstery shop, and we custom build furniture also.
I have a better (cheaper) idea.
Take your existing sofabed, remove the bed part and build a removable platform inside. I'm sure some of you more handy persons could do this yourself, but your local upholstery shop should be able to do this for ~$300-$400 tops, and for most of you this would be too much (meaning it should be less if you live in a lower cost area than the DC burbs).
Insert gun safe, done, minus the $400 bullet proof cushions, which cant be comfortable to sit on anyway.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I was drooling over the bed bunker after seeing them on DDP. I'm sure a crafty person could make their own for cheaper...

I better break out the graph paper!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

This idea is popular with beds too. Yep, the bed bunker.


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

What kind of crazy person wants a poster of a shadowy figure on their bedroom wall?????

Sorry, just noticed that in the background pic of the bunker bed.

My husband just sent the couch link to me last week. His only contribution to the email? WANT!


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

hiwall said:


> I seen these before, a great idea. Hidden is a big plus. Space saving by having one thing do the work of two.


:ditto:

..................


----------



## Jimthewagontraveler (Feb 8, 2012)

Ok this is kind of interesting.
Now some of you builder types let me know if im wrong but neither of those items is functional.
Because as soon as a rifle is put into the spots near the hinge and the lid is closed the lift assist device will hit the weapon??
And the lid will not close?
Has anyone here actually seen a loaded one of these fold shut IN PERSON???


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Jimthewagontraveler said:


> Ok this is kind of interesting.
> Now some of you builder types let me know if im wrong but neither of those items is functional.
> Because as soon as a rifle is put into the spots near the hinge and the lid is closed the lift assist device will hit the weapon??
> And the lid will not close?
> Has anyone here actually seen a loaded one of these fold shut IN PERSON???


The picture is not perfectly clear, they do work, the only function problem is that you have to tuck the barrels of the guns at the back behind the "assist device". The center divider has recesses for the barrels, they won't stand/lay parallel, they are pointed to the sides to give more room in the center. The spring assist will retract to half it's length and lay above the barrels.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

A converted water heater works just as well and as long as you don`t show it to anybody ,no one will suspected it of been a safe the problem with safes or any hiding place is that people brag and loved to show their security which is a total failure in the entire concept .


----------

